# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  ایجاد فایل ستاپ برنامه

## m-amin

سلام دوستان من میخواستم ازتون بپرسم که چطور میشه بعد از نوشتن برنامه اون رو طوری ذخیره کرد که قابل نصب باشه یعنی بشه ایمیلش کرد به یکی که ویژوال بیسیک نداره و بتونه تو کامپیوترش نصب بشه

----------


## mohammadsamadi1377

میتونی از ستاپ ساز ها استفاده کنی  :متفکر: 


MS

----------


## Veteran

اگه از کامپوننت خاصی استفاده نکرده باشین
همون فایل exe رو بهش بدین کافیه
اما اگر میخوان خوشگل تر باشه میتونین از setup factory استفاده کنین
و اگر از کامپوننت خاصی استفاده کرده باشین باید یا در کنار فایل اجرایی بهش بدین خودش رجیستر کنه
یا اینکه با همون نرم افزاری که گفتم ستاپ بسازید که خودش کار نصب و رجیستر کردن کامپوننت هارو داره

----------


## m-amin

از معلمم پرسیدم گفت توی خود ویژوال بیسیک 6 هستش اما چون میگفت اول یاد بگیر خود نرم افزارو بنویس بعد نصبش کن برای همین یاد نداد !!!

----------


## soheila2012

آره
همون نظر قبلی گفتن که باید exe بسازین
file--->make project.exe
یه فایل اجرایی میسازه

----------


## m-amin

ممنون پیدا کردم راستی آیکون چطور بزارم روش ؟

----------


## soheila2012

رو فرم کلیک کن
بعد قسمت properticeش روی Icon کلیک کن و آیکونت رو بزار
بعد ازن که فایل نصبی ساختی نشون میده

----------


## m-amin

propertice پیدا نکردم میشه بیشتر راهنمایی کنید ؟

----------


## soheila2012

روی فرم راست کلیک و propertice

----------


## m-amin

راست کلیک کردم روی propertice هم کلیک کردم اما تغییری نکرد

----------


## سپهر-111

> راست کلیک کردم روی propertice هم کلیک کردم اما تغیری نکرد


یه پنجره سمت چپ هست که سربرگش propertice است
روی ایتم Icon کلیک کنید و ایکن مورد نظرتون باید 16*16 باشه
برای ایکنهای با کیفیت بالاتر هم اگه بخوای استفاده کنی، توی سایت یه سرچی بزن قبلا خیلی بحث شده . . .

----------


## SlowCode

> یه پنجره سمت چپ هست که سربرگش propertice است
> روی ایتم Icon کلیک کنید و ایکن مورد نظرتون باید 16*16 باشه
> برای ایکنهای با کیفیت بالاتر هم اگه بخوای استفاده کنی، توی سایت یه سرچی بزن قبلا خیلی بحث شده . . .


 این باید رو نباید می گفتی!
آیکون باید کمتر از 32 بیت باشه(24 بیت و .... باشه) در مورد اندازش هم کمتر از 48*48 باشه بهتره، چون وقتی بزرگتر باشه کیفیتش میاد پایین.
آقا سپهر سایزهای بزرگتر رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه ها! تو همون تاپیکی که بحث میکردیم یه نمونه گذاشتم براتون.

البته شما روی آیکون زیاد مانور نده، یعنی اصلا عوضش نکن، بعد اینکه کل برنامه رو نوشتی با ResHacker یه آیکون 32 بیتی بزار و کیف کن.




> از معلمم پرسیدم گفت توی خود ویژوال بیسیک 6 هستش اما چون میگفت اول یاد بگیر خود نرم افزارو بنویس بعد نصبش کن برای همین یاد نداد !!!


منظور استادتون Package & deployment wizard بوده، ولی این کارش خیلی بده، اولا ظاهرش خوشگل نیست، دوما حجم ستاپ دوبرابر فایلهای شماست، سوما امکاناتش کمه.
در یک کلام مال 15 سال پیشه!

----------


## سپهر-111

> *این باید رو نباید می گفتی!*
> آیکون باید کمتر از 32 بیت باشه(24 بیت و .... باشه) در مورد اندازش هم کمتر از 48*48 باشه بهتره، چون وقتی بزرگتر باشه کیفیتش میاد پایین.
> آقا سپهر سایزهای بزرگتر رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه ها! تو همون تاپیکی که بحث میکردیم یه نمونه گذاشتم براتون.
> 
> *البته شما روی آیکون زیاد مانور نده، یعنی اصلا عوضش نکن، بعد اینکه کل برنامه رو نوشتی با ResHacker یه آیکون 32 بیتی بزار و کیف کن.*
> 
> 
> منظور استادتون Package & deployment wizard بوده، ولی این کارش خیلی بده، اولا ظاهرش خوشگل نیست، دوما حجم ستاپ دوبرابر فایلهای شماست، سوما امکاناتش کمه.
> در یک کلام مال 15 سال پیشه!


بله اشتباه شده :لبخند گشاده!: 
در مورد ریسورس هکر کاملا موافقم ، بنظرم راه حل اصولی همینه

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
با vbAdvance هم میتونی آیکون برای برنامت انتخاب کنی و موقع ساخت Exe با همین vbAdvance خودش آیکون رو قرار میده و نیازی به Resource hacker و اینها هم نیست

----------

